# Tort gift from my wife



## apromann4 (Sep 1, 2014)

We can afford to have a new tort, buty wife know i really want a new one, she made me this instead for a gift


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice.....see, now...that one you can kiss right on the kisser....*kissy noises*....


----------



## jeffjeff (Sep 2, 2014)

must be some thing in the air cos i got 1 too


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha, too funny you both got a stuffed tort. They are too cute. That's the only kind my hub would probably buy me, so I just buy my own.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2014)

She's a Keeper! ........and Sy heck if ya weren't on the other side of the world ......


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 3, 2014)

apromann4 said:


> We can afford to have a new tort, buty wife know i really want a new one, she made me this instead for a gift


Aw, how cute is that! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2014)

That's adorable! Your very lucky.


----------



## apromann4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## apromann4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here a pancake tort made by my wife


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 6, 2014)

apromann4 said:


> Here a pancake tort made by my wife


Haha! Love it!!!


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 6, 2014)

apromann4 said:


> Here a pancake tort made by my wife


I like the butter she added on that pancake


----------



## apromann4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hehe lol, my officemate ask me if my wife cn make that pancake tort for her, she buy 2 pancakes already


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2014)

Now that's cute with his butter pat!


----------

